# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Hoe gezond eten?

## FRANCOIS580

Om onze gezondheid maximaal te stimuleren en ons gezond streefgewicht te bereiken en te behouden is een evenwichtig eet- en leefpatroon met een gezonde, gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding en voldoende beweging onmisbaar. Dat weten we allemaal, maar waarom doen we het dan zo weinig? Waarom kiezen we dan zo dikwijls voor een snelle en ongezonde hap of voor calorierijke en ongezonde tussendoortjes? Gezond eten is uiteraard veel gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Daar is niet alleen motivatie en doorzettingsvermogen voor nodig. Velen hebben onvoldoende kennis over gezonde alternatieven. Kortom, hoe weten we dat we gezond bezig zijn en hoe gezond eten?

Gezonde voeding is onmisbaar om je lichaam alle gezonde voedingsstoffen en de noodzakelijke energie te leveren om gezond en naar behoren te functioneren. Eet je gezond, dan voel je je direct veel beter in je vel, zie je er niet alleen gezonder, en gelukkiger maar ook jong en mooier uit. Met gezonde voeding heb je energie en vitaliteit te koop en dat straal je ook uit. Gezonde voeding is dus niet alleen belangrijk voor je lichamelijke gezondheid maar even goed om je mentaal goed te voelen. We zijn echter nooit te oud om te leren en met wat goede wil en de nodige dosis motivatie leer je gezond eten veel vlugger dan je denkt!

*Moeder natuur*
Wie oog heeft voor gezonde voeding en gezond eten kiest voluit voor bio- voeding rechtstreeks van moeder natuur. De overgrote meerderheid aan voedingsmiddelen uit de supermarkt zijn immers grondig bewerkt met allerlei bewaar- , kleur- en smaakstoffen de ene al wat ongezonder dan de anderen maar allemaal hebben ze een negatieve invloed op je gezondheid. In principe is met deze stoffen niets mis mee, ze zijn immers wettelijk toegelaten. Wanneer je echter nooit iets anders eet dan bewerkte voedingsmiddelen zit je wel met een probleem, een gezondheidsprobleem wel te verstaan. En is je gezondheid niet je kostbaarste bezit? Gezonde voeding en gezond eten is kiezen voor voedingsmiddelen en producten rechtstreeks afkomstig van moeder natuur. Daar kan je bij de boer, of bij de natuur- en/of bio shop voor terecht maar zelfs dat moet niet noodzakelijk. Ook in het klassieke voedingscircuit heb je meer en meer keuze tussen bewerkte en onbewerkte voedingsmiddelen. Je moet nu eenmaal keuzes maken in je leven en dat is zeker met je voeding het geval. Wil je gezond eten? Dan kies je bij voorkeur voor vezelrijk bruin in plaats van bewerkt wit brood en is zilvervliesrijst of volkoren pasta en deegwaren veel gezonder dan hun bewerkte tegenpolen.

•*Tip van de diëtiste:* Wie gezonde voeding hoort uitspreken, denkt in de eerste plaats aan verse groenten en fruit, overigens terecht. Maar om écht gezond te eten is er veel meer nodig dan groenten en fruit. Water drinken, doorzetten en de nodige motivatie en steun zijn minstens even belangrijk. Goede en gezonde gewoonten leer je overigens beter in groep dan in je eentje!
Veel water drinken past in je streven naar gezond eten. Water spoelt je lichaam schoon en is de beste verjongingskuur voor je huid

*Kies voor variatie*
Om zowel je lichamelijke als je geestelijke gezondheid te stimuleren heb je dagelijks je aanbevolen hoeveelheden vitaminen, mineralen en antioxidanten nodig. Velen nemen dan hun toevlucht tot voedingssupplementen onder allerlei vormen. Als dat met mate gebeurt is daar eigenlijk weinig op tegen, maar in principe zijn ze nutteloos en dus geldverspilling. Kies voor gezonde en gevarieerde voeding en je krijgt automatisch alle gezonde voedingstoffen naar binnen die je lichaam nodig heeft om gezond te functioneren. Voor velen is gevarieerd eten tijdrovend, maar het tegendeel is waar. Gezond en gevarieerd eten is niet noodzakelijker.../... 

Lees verder...

----------


## Wendy

Ik denk ook wel eens na waarom een snack tussendoor makkelijker is te eten dan fruit nemen. Ik merk dat ik ga snaaien wanneer ik me gestrest voel. Ik wil dan dat nare gevoel in de buik wegeten. Uiteindelijk merk ik wel dat ik voel dichtslippen en dan laat ik het weer staan. Dat kost wel veel moeite in het begin, maar uiteindelijk merk ik dat ik er geen behoefte meer aan heb. Veel water drinken heb ik moeten leren, maar met warm weer gaat het me veel gemakkelijker af. Als het koud is, wil ik toch liever thee.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie Wendy!

----------


## floris

hallo, een hoop mensen kunnen gezond voedsel niet meer betalen, en eten alleen daarom al veel troep.
wij zijn twee verdieners, en kunnen het al niet meer betalen,
laat staan als je een uitkering heb, dan is het helemaal niet meer te betalen.
persoonlijk ben ik altijd bezig met gezonde voeding, maar ik ben ook het type wat onverzadigbaar is,
veel en vaak honger.
ik moet zeggen ik sport ook veel, zelfs nu nog !!

----------

